# Hmmmm, where did my dogs go???



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I joined about 50 other Vizslas and there owners today for a get together. It was held up at Daylesford, which is in the heart of our thermal springs area. There is a big river right near the park where we met and we all wandered down for a swim after lunch.

It was often difficult to tell who's dog was who, especially when two from the same breeder or two with the same grandparents and sometimes parents, got together. There were loads of Hubertus (That's Astro's Kennel) dogs and also loads of Magyar (Ozkar's Kennel) dogs there too. 

While as a proud parent, I do carry somewhat of a bias, but, putting that aside, Ozkar was the most muscular and Astro, even at 1 year old, was head and shoulders the largest..... I had not realised what a big lump of a Vizsla he was till I arrived and saw the rest of them.

I was also really proud too, as a lot of the owners show there dogs, or do agility, obedience, tracking or retrieving trials. So when I saw all these red dogs pulling there owners by the leads down to the river, I relaxed. Mine were the picture of good manners and behaviour all day and only had to be corrected twice for pulling on the lead while walking to the river. Considering there were 50 other Vizslas charging to the river, I think they did extremely well. I was very proud.

There was only one other dog there who thought he would try and dominate Ozkar (they were the only two entire males there). Ozkar would not have a bar of it and when the other dog tried to dominate him, he postured, body slammed and skipped about, making sure the other boy could never get above him. Soon enough the other boy worked out it wasn't happening and they got on great from then on. 

Astro was never an issue, he's fixed so the male dogs didn't try and hassle him. Mind you, he won't put up with it either, so I am glad they didn't. But he played really well with everyone. He also was a big "sucker". He sucked up to everyone who had food, sitting patiently at their feet, giving them the "I haven't eaten for weeks....can't you see how thin I am.... I'm fading away to a small inner suburb..."  Of course, every single person who he did this to, capitulated and gave him some food............. So light dinner when he got home was a disappointment for him. 

Little Zsa Zsa acquitted herself very well. She also wouldn't be dominated by any of them and led several of them a merry chase through the park. Being such a short wheelbase, she stops and turns well and the Vizslas couldn't keep up with her  She was also the first into the water and retrieved everyone else' ball or stick when it was thrown into the river.

All three are absolutely exhausted and have already trundled off to bed. (They literally ate dinner, had a 5 minute play and crashed out on the bed.... ) 

Here are a few pics from the day.........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow -- That certainly looks like a load of fun! No surprise that they are exhausted!! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mswhipple, It was huge fun seeing all those red dogs together. 

But, I am positively beaming tonight for other reasons. I was just so proud of how well behaved all three of my kids were. They did what they were told almost perfectly. Apart from Astro being a little slow to recall when he was scabbing food off the owners..... but they were encouraging him  so I forgive him that indiscretion. I never had to raise my voice. Zsa Zsa obeyed the "No Stacks On" command when there was a gang up of two on one and Ozkar obeyed the "No Shagging" command every time he mounted another bitch.  The "No Shagging" command got a few laughs. People were almost a little incredulous that he would actually obey it. Not just once, but each different girl he tried it on, I gave the command and he hopped back down. It was soooooooo pleasing!! 

Lots of these people are show and trialing people, so I honestly thought I would be surrounded by 50 robot Vizslas who did there masters bidding like machines and be totally embarrassed :-[.

But, mine were no different to most of there's and even better than some. I was very proud to say the least. I've never been surrounded by so many experienced V breeders and owners. They all had the latest 4X4 with the crates set up, or the full show trailer or van. I rocked up in my 1988 base model sedan with the three of mine sitting in seats like humans.  I think by the initial looks as we got out, they may have expected a less "classy" performance from the 4 of us.......


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I agree, you can't blame Astro for being slow to recall when he was being rewarded by the other owners.

I've seen your video of an off-leash walk (loved it), and my theory is that your dogs are being trained in the "parental" style. Doing it that way really creates not only respect, but also love and a very tight dog-to-human bond! So they know what you want, and they want to please you! Ozkar, you are obviously doing something very right.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

What a 'Fab' day out OZ... 

Looks like big fun was had by 'ALL' 

Must have been a great spectacle to see that amount of 'V's all in one place. Nice to here Zsa Zsa felt at home with all that 'Red' going on!!

It's a nice feeling isn't it when you go to a meeting like that and your dog(s) listen to you, sort of get a real proud feeling  
Sort of makes all the hardwork and consistency worth while in a way 

Hobbsy
Nice photo's too!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm JEALOUS ! :-\ :-[ I wish there was people around me who had Vs that could play with Jack. People around here are like "Oh, my dog dont like other dogs." I think its a bunch of horse crap. They know my V looks better than there dog. ;D However, we got to talking to a guy in the pet store who I think we pushed over the V edge to get one. He was going back and forth about getting one. And then yesterday and guy going around giving tree estimates in the neighborhood asked about Jack. He too has been looking into getting a V. I think the breeders should give me a V if both guys get one!! 

Anyway, Oz it looked like an amazing time. I think I will move so Jack can have more friends.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like so much fun, and what beautiful pictures!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations Ozkar!! At the end of every training class I am either puffed up with pride or dying with shame based on Oso's performance. I too have seen the off leash walking video and am supremely impressed.

Way to impress those show dog owners.  Honestly, you actually probably improved their view of owners/vizslas who don't show. 

Looks like so much fun! I've been at dog beach where there were 5 vizslas (just randomly). It was difficult to recognize Oso even though they all looked very different. I always look for body type/color first and harness second, then I get around to the face. Trying to organize a meetup in the area. 

oh and Lindsey, we really do have a V near us who doesn't like to play with other dogs that much. His owner takes him to the dog park and he's just interested in the ball (even though the owner was trying to get him to play with Oso). This dog is only 7 months, my guess is that he didn't have a whole lot of socialization with other puppies as a very young puppy. He looked very happy though w/ the ball!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I could do that every day. Ozkar had his eyes hanging out of his head when his mum picked him up last night. Astro and Zsa Zsa were very slow off the mark this morning and their early morning walk was a half hearted affair. Even on tonight's walk, they were pretty slow compared to usual and they both hit the bed at 7.30 tonight. 

It was interesting to note the difference in the way they played compared to playing with other breeds at the puppy park. I only go to the puppy park once or twice a month now, as it just doesn't cut it for them anymore, but when there are 50 other like minded red coated furry friends to play with, they seemed to be totally in their element!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a 5 day "mini whizz" next week with 2 wirehairs and a GWP, I hope Ruby behaves as well as your Astro, Ozcar and Zsa Zsa.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a disneyland day for the dogs! Great to hear they were so well behaved. We have a litter reunion coming up for Mac in a months time and I can't wait to see him run wild with his brothers, sisters and parents! I have a feeling he will be the crazy one on that day, but will see.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh....that reminded me Born36, Ozkar met his daddy yesterday. i was so excited i forgot to take pics. they look a lot alike.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

That's AWESOME Oskar! (both the meet-up and how proud you were in your pups!)

****, I got super excited when we ran into three other males at High Park yesterday.
The only way I could find mine was to look for his long ears.
(in the pic, hes the one with his head between the legs of another dog... of course)


----------

